

Random Hacker News - jsrfded
http://www.skrenta.com/hn/

======
jsrfded
The other day I "ran out" of stuff to read on Hacker News. I had looked at
everything that interested me, and had even checked out page 2 (I was getting
desperate).

I realized that there were thousands of great HN threads that I hadn't seen
because I hadn't been paying attention to the site when they were ranking.

So I pulled together a little db of the top 10,000 HN threads (loosely
defined; a thread with >1 points, 1> comments, and some web link rank).

I put these into a random shuffle so that reload would give me 30 fresh
threads that I (probably) hadn't seen before.

I'm pretty happy with this. Lets me scratch my HN itch when I've exhausted the
main page, and it's often interesting to see the old material again.

